# HELP ME IDENTIFY MY FISH!



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)

I have 5 Cichlids, 2 are Kenyi and the other 3 i have no clue but i do need gender on all of them pleaseee =)


----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

1)hybrid 2)female kenyi 3)male kenyi 4) melanochromis johanni 5) yellow tail acei
I can't tell genders on the others...


----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! thanks a bunch, whats the chance that these fish together in a tank will be compatable and breed


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

The male kenyi kills all. The end.


----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you think i should remove him?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

yep. put him on the short list, anyway. the female kenyi looks small and could end up a male.

how big is the tank?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

First one appears to be a Red Zebra.


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am not sure exactly what the last fish is but it doesnt look like a acei to me.


----------



## palooka (Jul 2, 2011)

The tank is 40 gallons, and *** heard the first one being a yellow zebra or red zebra, and i actually think the last one is an acei and its male, but keep in mind they are all young.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

palooka said:


> The tank is 40 gallons, and I've heard the first one being a yellow zebra or red zebra, and i actually think the last one is an acei and its male, but keep in mind they are all young.


Yellow Zebra/Red Zebra two common names for Metriaclima estherae.

The last one is an acei, but too young to determine genders.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

M. estherae shouldn't have the black stripe on the anal fin that the first fish does. 
There should be a few choices of single species that would breed in a 40 gal, if that is your goal.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

1st pic (red zebra) has no black stripe on anal fin. :wink:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

My bad, you're right. Need to get my eyeballs recalibrated!


----------



## scottbla (Jun 26, 2011)

yellow tail i love mine he is blue with a yellow tail ceep him :thumb:


----------



## nick_lang58 (Jul 15, 2011)

My LFS guy told me the two cichlids he refuses to carry are Kenyi and Bumblebee. The Male Kenyi will kill everything and the female will breed with anything...so if possible yeah I would remove them.


----------



## 7spur7 (Jul 17, 2011)

The red zebra has some fin damage.. look into that.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

> The red zebra has some fin damage.. look into that.


What is there to look into? There are Kenyi in the tank, right?


----------

